# رحله مكونات دوائر التبريد والتكييف



## خالد محمود محمد (9 يونيو 2012)

قمت بفضل الله بعمل كتاب يتكلم عن شرح لمكونات دوائر التبريد الميكانيكيه والكهربائيه وقد ادرجت الباب الاول هديه لاخوتى فى الموقع
واتمنى من الساده الزملاء ان يتعاونوا معى فى طبع الكتاب كاملا ونشره لوجه الله تعالى 
للتواصل [email protected]
معذره لم اتمكن من رفع الصور الخاصه بالشرح

أبدأ بعون الله وتوفيقه بوضع بعضا من مصطلحات ومكونات انظمه التبريد والتكييف الهامة والمستخدمة في هذا المجال مدعومة بالشرح والصور التي حصلت عليها من خلال رحلتي بهذا المجال والتي جاوزت العشر سنوات 
وذلك إيمانا مني بان اصنع شئ يختصر الطريق للأجيال الحالية ويكون في ميزان حسناتي وقد راعيت تبسيط المعلومة مع مراعاة الدقة والشمول وكذلك المرجعية العلمية فيها .
وكذلك حاولت جاهدا أن اجمع أكثر واهم المصطلحات والمكونات الاكثر انتشارا واستخداما فى المجال ليكون هذا الكتاب بمثابة مرجع هام لكل من يعمل في ذلك المجال يمده بمزيد من المعلومات المدعومه بالصورالتوضيحيه
لكى تعطيه الثقة للعمل بهذا المجال الشيق وتفتح له باب من أبواب المعرفة وتختصر له الطريق وليكون أيضا بمثابة شكر وعرفان مني لكل من ساهم أو سبقني بالكتابة والتمييز بهذا المجال .
إهداء :-
اهدي هذا الكتاب إلي كل أصدقائي وزملائي والى ارواح شهداء ثوره 25 يناير خاصه وشهداء الامه العربيه عامه والي كل متخصص بهذا المجال
كما أهدية إلي : أبي وأمي وإخوتى وزوجتى واخى العزيز رجل القانون ا/ حازم محمود
منتهزا الفرصة لأوجه لهم كل الشكر لما بذلوه معي حتى أصل إلي ما أنا فيه ألان . 
مراجع الكتاب
1-203 برد المؤسسه العامه للتعليم الفنى والمهنى بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه
2-113برد المؤسسه العامه للتعليم الفنى والمهنى بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه
3- البحث والاطلاع عن طريق الانترنت 
مع شكر خاص للاستاذ جمعه شيبه الذى امدنى بمعلومات من خلال موقعه الالكترونى ولا انسى ايضا"أن اتوجه بالشكر الى كل من عملت معهم فى نفس المجال وانتقلت خبرتهم الى من خلال تبادل المعلومات وخاصه 
(م/احمد ابو حشيش م/هشام عوض م/ فرج ابوزيد م/شريف عبد القادر ا/عمروفهمى ا/حسين كرار ا/حسين حشاد والاخ/أحمد عبد العزيز)

[email protected]
[email protected]

محتويات الكتاب


الباب الاول : رحله المكونات الميكانيكيه 
الباب الثانى : رحله انظمه توزيع الماء
الباب الثالث : رحله انظمه توزيع الهواء
الباب الرابع : رحله جوده الهواء الداخلى
الباب الخامس : رحله ابراج التبريد
الباب السادس : رحله الغلايات
الباب السابع : رحله المصطلحات الكهربائيه و الاساسيه
الباب الثامن : رحله تكييف هواء السيارات
الباب التاسع : رحله انتقال الحراره
الباب العاشر : رحله الوحدات والابعاد 

الباب الاول


رحله المكونات الميكانيكيه





•	مفهوم التبريد The concept of cooling :-
يعنى الحصول على درجات حراره اقل من درجه حراره وسيط ما او مكان ما ‘ فمثلا الثلاجه المنزليه تعمل على تبريد مايوضع داخلها من طعام اوشراب الى درجات حراره اقل من درجه حراره هواء الغرفه


•	مفهوم ا التكييف The concept of air conditioning :-
توفير بيئه معينه من حيث درجه الحراره والرطوبه ونقاوه الهواء وتوزيعه بغرض راحه الانسان سواء عن طريق عمليات تبريد الهواء او تدفئته وذلك حسب درجه حراره الجو وحسب طبيعه الاستعمال المطلوب
•	علم التبريد والتكييف Knowledge of refrigeration and air conditioning :-
علم التبريد هو العلم الذي يدرس درجات الحرارة المنخفضة ، و يستخدم في ذلك غازات مسيلّة مثل النتروجين السائل أو الهليوم السائل ويعتبر التبريد من أهم متطلبات الحياة, حيث لا يخلو أي بيتٍ الآن من أجهزة التبريد سواء كانت ثلاجات لحفظ المواد الغذائية، أو أجهزة التكييف المنزلية. ويستخدم التبريد والتكييف أيضًا في الصناعة بشكل كبير جدًّا .. فهناك عمليات صناعية كثيرة تعتمد أساسًا على ذلك العلم، مثل: فصل الغازات بالتبريد، وحفظ المواد الغذائية؛ سواء بالتجميداو بالتبريد أو البسترة. 
ودائرة التبريد البسيطة تعتمد على وجود مائع التبريد (الفريون ) حيث يتم ضغطه وهو سائل من خلال الضاغط (Compressor) حتى يصل إلى المبخر(Evaporator) وفيه يمتص الفريون الحرارة من المواد الغذائية المحفوظة فى مجال التبريد او من الوسط المحيط فى مجال التكييف، ونتيجة اكتسابه هذه الحرارة يتبخر، ثم يتم تبريد الفريون في المكثف (condenser) وتحويله من الصورة الغازية إلى الصورة السائلة مرة أخرى؛ حيث يعود السائل إلى الضاغط مرة أخرى وهكذا يستمر عمل الدائره بنفس الطريقه ووفقالتسلسل الخطوات السابقه .








•	وسيط التبريد refrigerant :-
أي مادة تقوم بدور التبريد عن طريق امتصاص ونقل الحرارة من المكان المراد تبريده الي مكان أخر 
وتعد الأمونيا والماء والهواء والفريونات (المشتقات الهالوجينية) من أكثر وسائط التبريد انتشاراً. وتنقسم وسائط التبريد إلي نوعين هما :-

اتجاه سريان وسيط التبريد ومراحل تحول حالته من حاله الى اخرى





1-	وسيط تبريد أولي ( الفريونات ) primary refrigerant :-
هي الوسائط التي لها درجة غليان منخفضة عند الضغط الجوي وتتحول من الحالة السائلة الي الحالة الغازية والعكس ويرمز لها بالرمز ( R ) 

انواع من اسطوانات الفريون حسب الالوان الدوليه للاسطوانه 

2-وسيط تبريد ثانوي secondary refrigerant :-
وهي الوسائط التي تستخدم في بعض الحالات كوسيط ناقل للحرارة بين المادة المراد تبريدها ووسيط التبريد مثل ( الماء ؛ الهواء , المحاليل المحلية )
المائع المستخدم كوسيط للتبريد لابد ان يحتوي على المواصفات التاليه
عند ملامسته للجلد يجب ان يكون غير سام وغر مؤذي
.غير قابل للتاكل(لا يتفاعل مع المعادن التي يكون بداخلها )
غير قابل للاشتعال 
غير قابل للانفجار
سهولة اكتشاف التسرب 
سهولة تحديد التسرب 
يجب ان يعمل تحت ضغط تشغيلي واطئ (نقطة تبخر منخفضة )
يجب ان يكون غاز مستقر . بمعنى انه يجب ان لا ينحل او يفسد بالانحلال عند درجات حرارة وضغوط التشغيل التي يعمل عليها مائع التثليج 
سهولة تزييت الاجزاء المتحركة في الضاغط والتي هي بتماس مع مائع التثليج 
يجب ان يحتوي على طاقة حرارية كامنة عالية لكل كيلو غرام (طور التحول من السائل الى البخار ) للحصول على تاثير تبريد جيد لكل كيلو غرام من البخار المضغوط 
يجب ان يكون حجم البخار منخفضا لكل كيلو غرام وبالتالي سوف يقل حجم الضاغط المستخدم وكمية الغاز المطلوبة واحجام الانابيب 
عمر مركب التبريد يجب ان يكون مساويا او اكبر من عمر المنظومة التي يعمل بداخلها






•	الضاغط compressor :-
مكون أساسي في مجموعة التبريد ذات الانضغاط بالبخار وظيفته سحب بخار وسيط التبريد عند ضغط منخفض ورفع هذا الضغط وبالتالي درجة حرارته بحيث يمكن عندها تكثيف هذا البخار في المكثف ويوجد أربعة أنواع هي :-



1-	ضاغط ترددي reciprocating compressor :-
يحتوي علي مكبس يتحرك في اسطوانة حركة مستقيمة متناوبة متعاكسين ( للاعلي وللأسفل ) حيث أن الحركة تنتقل إلي المكبس عن طريق عمود المرفق الذي يؤدي إلي انجاز شوطي السحب والانضغاط بالاسطوانة المجهزة بصمام سحب وصمام طرد 
وقد يكون ذلك الضاغط الترددى من النوع محكم الغلق او النصف مفتوح او ضاغط ترددى مفتوح



كباس ترددى نصف مفتوح ضاغط ترددى محكم الغلق 





2-	ضاغط دوار rotary compressor :-
الأجزاء المتحركة لهذا الضاغط هي العضو الدوار ( الريشة المنزلقة ) عند تحرك العضو الدوار حول الاسطوانة فان نقطة تماسه تسمح المحيط بجدار الاسطوانة , فيندفع البخار بالكامل والمتواجد أمام نقطة التماس باتجاه الريشة المنزلقة باتجاه فتحة الطرد وفي هذه اللحظة وعندما تكون نقطة التماس قد عبرت فتحة السحب فان دفعة جديدة من بخار وسيط التبريد تمر من المبخر إلي الضاغط . 







3-	ضاغط طرد مركزي centre fugal compressor :-
يدخل بخار السحب في الضواغط الطاردة المركزية بسرعة عالية عند مركز عمود الدوران ويدفع للخارج بواسطة القوة الطاردة المركزية .
. 

ضاغط طرد مركزى


4-	الضاغط اللولبي screw compressor :-
يعتبر الضاغط اللولبي صورة مبسطة من مضخة التروس ويمكنها العمل عند نسبة انضغاط مرتفعة وتتكون عادة من لولبيين ( لولب مذكر ولولب مؤنث )
متداخلين ومركبين علي عمودين متوازيين
. 

الضاغط اللولبى



•	وحدة التكثيف condensing unit :-
مجموعة مؤلفة من ضاغط ومحركة الكهربائي وخط الغاز الساخن والمكثف والخزان المستطيل ( في حالة وجودة ) 
ويوجد منها 3 أنواع :-
1-	وحدات التكثيف المبردة بالهواء air cooled condensing units :-
وحدات يتم فيها تبريد المكثف بالهواء مصنعة من مواسير من النحاس الذي لا يصدا مركب عليها زعانف ألمنيوم وقد تبرد إما عن طريق تيار الهواء الطبيعي أو عن طريق حمل جبري حيث يركب مراوح ميكانيكية .


مكثف مبرد بالهواء 

2-	وحدات التكثيف المبردة بالماء water cooled condensing units :-
وحدات يتم فيها تبريد المكثف بالماء حيث يتكون من أنبوبة مزدوجة عبارة عن أنبوبتين لهما نفس المركز ويمر وسيط التبريد إما في الأنبوبة الداخلية أو الفراغ الحلقي وتصمم في صورة سريان عكسي ( يمر وسيط التبريد والماء في اتجاهين متضادين ) للحصول علي اكبر كمية تبريد نظرا لان الماء سوف يقابل سائل التبريد الخارج 
هذا وتنقسم وحدات التكثيف المبرده بالماء الى انواع عديده اشهرها :
1-المكثف ذى الانبوب المزدوج DOUble pipe 
2-المكثف ذى الغلاف والانابيب Shell and tube 
3-المكثف ذى الغلاف والملف Shell and coil 
4-المكثفات اللوحيه Plate

. 

وحده تكثيف مبرده بالماء من نوع الغلاف والانابيب


3-	المكثفات التبخريية evaporative condensers :-
هذه المكثفات تستخدم الهواء والماء معا لإحداث عملية التكثيف ( هواء ورزاز ماء ) 




•	صمامات التمدد expansion valve :- 
الغرض منها هو التحكم في سريان وسيط التبريد من جانب المكثف ذي الضغط العالي في الدورة إلي المبخر ذي الضغط المنخفض ويوجد منها أنواع مختلفة مثل :-

بلوف تمدد اتوماتيكية automatic expansion valve :-
بلوف التمدد الحرارية thermostatic expansion valve :-
المواسير الشعرية capillary tubes :-


الانبوب الشعرى 

صوره صمام التمدد الحرارى

•	المبخرات the evaporators :-
الغرض من استخدامه هو استقبال وسيط التبريد ذو الضغط ودرجة الحرارة المنخفضة والقادم من صمام التمدد وجعله في تلامس حراري ملاصق مع الحمل ويستمد وسيط التبريد حرارته الكامنة للتبخر من الحمل , ويترك المبخر علي هيئة بخار جاف وله عدة أسماء 
( ملف تبريد cooling ) ( ملف مروحة blower ) ( وحدة تثليج chilling unit )

مبخر تبريد هواء
ويوجد منه أنواع مثل :-
مبخرات جافة ذات تمدد مباشر dryor direct expansion type 
مبخرات ممتلئة بسائل مركب التبريد ( مغمور ) flooded type 


مبخر ذات ملف مغمور




مبخر لوحة plate heat exchanger .


•	خط التصريف Dis charge line :-
يسمى خط الغاز الساخن حيث يتم نقل الغاز المضغوط الى المكثف عبر هذا الانبوب
•	خط السائل Liquid line :-
انبوب يستقبل سائل التبريد من مخرج المكثف الى وسيله التمدد الحراراى
•	خط السحب Suction lion :-
يقوم بنقل بخار وسيط التبريد من مخرج المبخر الى صمام السحب فى الضاغط




•	الثرموستات Thermostat :-
عباره عن مفتاح كهربائى يقوم بعمليه فتح وقفل للدائره الكهربائيه تبعا للتغير فى درجه الحراره ويركب قبل الضاغط فى دائره الكهرباء وله انواع عديده تتحكم فى درجات حراره المعده حسب الغرض المطلوب من تلك المعده سواء كانت تبريد او تجميد او تكييف او لبراده ماء أو احيانا تسخين كما فى المسخنات الكهربائيه ويعتمد فى نظريه عمله على نظريه تمدد المائع من خلال انبوب شعرى متصل بنقاط التلامس الخاصه للثرموستات للتحكم فى فتح او غلق الدائره الكهربائيه طبقا لدرجه الحراره المطلوبه ومنها نوع اخر يعمل بظاهره التمدد الحرارى (الازدواج المعدنى) عن طريق معدنين مختلفين فى النوع ومتساويان فى القياس فعند ارتفاع درجه الحراره يعمل المعدن ذى معامل التمدد الحرارى الاقل على الانحناء تجاه الشريط المعدنى الاخر لعمل غلق للدائره وبذلك يتم عمليه التوصيل لها وعند انخفاض درجه الحراره والوصول لدرجه التبريد المطوبه يعمل نفس المعدن على الانحناء للخلف والعوده لوضعه الطبيعى وبذلك يتم عمل فتح بالدائره ينتج عنها عدم توصيل تيار للضاغط وبالتالى توقفه عن العمل لحين ارتفاع درجه الحراره مره اخرى الى حد معين طبقا لضبط ذلك المدى سواء كان يتم ضبطه يدويا او اثناء عمليه التصنيع بحسب الغرض المعد له كل نوع من تلك الانواع التى ذكرناها كما انه توجد منها انواع رقميه (digital ) واخرى يدويه


. 


•	خزان السائل liquid receiver :-
يستعمل لتخزين سائل مركب التبريد الموجود بالدائرة ويشتمل علي وصلة دخول وأخري للخروج وبلف إخراج ( برج ) وزجاجة ببيان لتحديد مستوي سائل مركب التبريد وهو يستعمل في معظم دوائر التبريد المتوسطة والكبيرة الحجم التي يكون فيها تغير محسوس في العمل ويمكن كذلك استخدامه كمخزن لحفظ الشحنة للسماح بعمل إصلاحات بالدائرة .






•	البلوف الكهربائية solenoid valve :- 
تستخدم بكثرة في دوائر التبريد والتكيف الهواء وهي تعمل عمل بلوف الفصل اليدوية ولكنها تعمل بتأثير التيار الكهربائي حيث انها مزوده بملف كهربائى (كويل) بدلا من اليد وتركب في أماكن مختلفة من الدائرة حسب استعمالها حيث تستخدم كمنظمات مساعدة لدرجات الحرارة بإمرار أو منع مرور مركب التبريد في خط السائل أو خط السحب في الدائرة وكذلك لزيادة وإحكام قفل المياه عند وقف الضاغط كما تستخدم في خطوط الغاز الساخن لإذابة الثلج المتكون علي سطح ومواسير وزعانف المبخر . 


•	بلوف المراجعة Check Valves : -
تستخدم في أجهزة تكيف الهواء ذات الدورة المعكوسة ( الطلمبة الحرارية ) وذلك لجعل مركب التبريد يمر في اتجاه واحد فقط في بعض أجزائها وتستخدم أيضا في خطوط سحب المبخرات المتعددة وذلك لمنع رجوع غاز مركب التبريد ذات درجة الحرارة الأعلى إلى المبخر الثاني ذات درجة الحرارة الأقل مسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارته وانخفاض جودته .


•	المبادلات الحرارية Heat Exchangers :- 
يركب في دوائر التبريد لإزالة الحرارة من السائل الموجود بخط السائل ونقلها إلى بخار مركب التبريد الموجود بخط السحب وذلك لضمان وصول مركب التبريد المسحوب من المبخر بأكمله إلى صورة بخار وليس سائل عندما يصل إلى الضاغط حتى لا يؤدي ذلك إلى تلف بلوف الضاغط وإحداث رغاوي Faming كثرة في زيت الضاغط وكذلك يركب في دوائر التبريد التي تكون فيها درجة حرارة المبخر اقل من 20 ف لزيادة جودة وحدة التبريد .




•	صمام رباعي 4 Way valve :- 
يستخدم لعكس الدورة في المضخة الحرارية (فى اجهزه التكييف البارد ساخن نظام عاكس الدوره ) حيث يعكس اتجاه سريان الغاز من حاله التبريد إلى التسخين آو العكس ونتيجة لذلك ينقلب اتجاه السريان خلال الملفات والأنبوبة الشعرية ويتحول المبخر إلى مكثف والعكس .



•	صمام الأمان Safety Valve : -
يستخدم لحماية الأجهزة الواقعة تحت ضغط عالي ( خزان السائل ، خط الطرد ) من الزيادة المفرطة في الضغط ويستخدم كملجئ او وسيله أخيره لحماية الوحدة 
فعند ارتفاع الضغط بشكل غير عادي وفي حالة عدم عمل قاطع الضغط العالي بسبب عطل فني مثلا يفتح صمام الأمان تلقائيا ويسمح بخروج كمية من مائع التبريد من الدورة إلى الهواء المحيط في أسرع وقت ممكن الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى انخفاض ضغط الدورة إلى الحد العادي فينغلق الصمام تلقائيا .

•	بلوف الخدمة Serves Valve : -
تركب عادة في معظم أجهزة التكيف والتبريد للاستعانة بها في أجراء عمليات التشغيل والصيانة اللازمة وكذلك في مراقبة وفحص ضغوط تشغيل هذه الدوائر حيث تجهز معظم الكباسات المفتوحة والنصف محكمة القفل والمغلقة ببلوف لخدمة الطرد وبلوف لخدمة السحب وقد تركب أيضا بلوف لخدمة خزان السائل وعند وصلات المواسير ويوجد نوع يتم التعامل معه من خلال مفتاح ريتشارد ولهذا البلف ثلاث فتحات . فتحة منها متصلة بالضاغط تكون دائما مفتوحة وفتحة ثانية توصل بخطوط مواسير الطرد أو السحب والفتحة الثالثة هي الخاصة بتركيب وصلات القياس تفصل وتوصل الفتحة المتصلة بالضاغط بالفتحة الموصلة لخطوط المواسير
( الطرد أو السحب ) وعند تحريك ساق البلف إلى الأمام تماما فان فتحة المقياس توصل بالفتحة المتصلة بالضاغط وتقفل الفتحة الموصلة بخطوط المواسير ( السحب أو الطرد ) هذا ولا مكان قراءة الضغط يجب فتح ساق البلف للخلف تماما ثم تحريكها إلى الأمام بعد ذلك لفة واحدة أو لفتين وبذلك نقوم بتوصيل الفتحة المتصلة بالضاغط بفتحة المقياس ويمكن قراءة وضبط الضغوط 
ويوجد انواع اخرى من بلوف الخدمه يتم التحكم فيها سواء بالفتح او الغلق عن طريق فتحه مفتاح من نوع الن كيه.


صور مختلفه لبلوف الخدمه لخطوط السحب والطرد

•	زجاجة بيان سائل مركب التبريد Liquid sight Glass : -
تركب في خط السائل لمعرفة حالة كمية شحنه مركب التبريد بالدائرة حيث تشمل على فتحة زجاجية وتلاحظ انه عندما تكون الدائرة مشحونة بالكمية المقررة أو أزيد من اللازم من وسيط مركب التبريد يظهر عامود من السائل‘ اما فى حالة ظهور فقاعات غازية بالسائل أثناء مروره خلال زجاجة البيان فان الدائرة تكون مشحونة بكمية غير كافية من مركب التبريد ‘هذا وتوجد ألان زجاجة بيان توضح حالة السائل وكذلك حالة جفاف الدائرة وهل توجد رطوبة بداخلها ام لا وذلك فى حال ثبات لون زجاجه البيان على اللون الازرق او الاخضر دل على جفافها من الرطوبه اما فى حال ان يكون اللون وردى دل ذلك على تواجد رطوبه وعلى ذلك يستطيع الفنى المختص ان يقوم باتخاذ تدابير الصيانه اللازمه مثل تغير الفلاتر وعمل فاكيوم للدائره.


زجاجه البيان



•	مجففات دائرة التبريد Dryers refrigerant circuit :- 
تستعمل لتمتص بخار الماء والرطوبة من الدائرة ويوجد منها نوع محكم القفل ونوع يمكن تغير قبله وغالبا تجهز هذه المجففات أيضا بمصافي ( Strainers ) لحجز ذرات الموارد الغريبة من مركب التبريد قبل ن يتمكن من حدوث سدد أو تلف بلوف الضاغط وبذلك يكون هذا المجفف مجفف ومرشح في بنفس الوقت .

•	مجمع السحب suction accumulator :-
عبارة عن مصيدة تتلقي سائل التبريد القادم من المبخر قبل أن يتمكن من وصوله إلي الضاغط وهذا السائل الزائد يغلي أو يتبخر في المصيدة ويرجع إلي الضاغط 
في صورة غاز وذلك لحماية بلوف الضاغط من التلف 
حيث ان الضواغط مصصمه لسحب وضغط الغاز وليس السائل

•	الوصلات المرنة flexible connector :-
لمنع انتقال الصوت والاهتزازات من الضاغط خلال مواسير مركب التبريد المتصلة به يجب أن تكون موازية للضاغط ومركبة بالقرب منه قدر الإمكان .


•	مخفف صوت الغاز الساخن hot gas mufflers :-
لازلة نبضات غاز الطرد الساخن وبذلك يعمل علي تخفيف الصوت والاهتزازات بدائرة التبريد ويركب في اتجاه عمود الكرنك في خط طرد الضاغط مباشرة .




•	منظمات السعة capacityregulatrs :-
منظم ضغط المبخر evaporating pressurs regulators :-
يستخدم لضمان عدم انخفاض ضغط المبخر عن الحد الادني المسموح به لنظم التبريد يتم توصيلة مباشرة بعد خروج المبخر أي جانب البصيلة الحساسة عن طريقا الحام أوالفلير ومن وظائفه ومميزاته :-
ضمان عدم انخفاض الضغط بالمبخر عن حد معين وبالتالي المحافظة علي ضغط ثابت ومن ثم المحافظة علي درجة حرارة ثابتة علي مستوي المبخر .
تفادي تجمد المياه في المبردات عند انخفاض الحمل ( مبرد المياه )وتفادي حدوث صقيع في المبخر وذلك في بعض التطبيقات التي لا تحتمل التجميد ( ثلاجات الخضروات والفاكهة ) .
-في نظم التبريد متعددة المبخرات للتحكم في ضغط كل مبخر علي حدة مع استخدام ضاغط واحد .




•	منظم ضغط ماء المكثف water regulator valve :-
يستخدم للمحافظة علي ضغط المكثف عند مستوي معين وذلك فى المكثفات التى تبرد بالماء حيث يقوم بزياده مقدار تدفق دخول الماء الى المكثف عندما يرتفع الضغط بالمكثف وعندما يقل الضغط عن حد معين يقوم هذا الصمام بتقليل معدل تدفق كميه المياه ليعمل على رفع ضغط المكثف للحد الطبيعى .







•	فاصلات الضغط pressure controls :-
تستعمل فاصلات الضغط للوقاية من الانخفاض الكبير في ضغط السحب أو الارتفاع الزائد في ضغط الطرد للضاغط كما تستعمل في بعض الحالات لبدء تقويم وإيقاف الضواغط ومراوح المكثفات التي يتم تبريدها بالهواء .


1-	فاصل الضغط المنخفض low-pressure control :-
يستخدم كوسيلة حماية في حالة انخفاض ضغط السحب عند الحد المسموح به فيوقف عمل الضاغط وذلك في حالة نقص الشحنة أو تكون ثلج علي الكويل نتيجة توقف موتور المروحة او اتساح الفلاتر أو سددها ويوجه منه نوع ذو أرجالي إلي auto reset ونوع ذو وإرجاع يدوي manual reset ويوجد منه نوع يحتوي علي تدريج لضبط ضغط الفصل وضغط التشغيل

صوره لوبرشر اتوماتيكى واخر يدوى 

2-	قاطع الضغط العالي high pressure cut out :-
يستخدم كوسيلة حماية وذلك من خلال إيقاف الضاغط في حالة ارتفاع ضغط الطرد عن الحد المسموح به وذلك في حالة توقف موتور مروحة المكثف 
أو وجود شحنة زائدة بالدائرة أو توقف ضغط الماء بالنسبة للمكثفات التي تبرد بالماء وكذلك يمكن استخدامه للتحكم في ضغط المكثف وذلك بتشغيل اوإيقاف مراوح المكثف .


صوره لو برشر اتوماتيكى واخر يدوى(لاحظ الزر الاحمر)








3-	فاصل الضغط الثنائي dual pressure cut out :-
يجمع هذا الفاصل بين قاطع الضغط المنخفض والعالي معا في قطعة واحدة ويستخدم كجهاز حماية فقط .


شكل ومكان تركيب فاصل الضغط العالى والمنخفض بالدائره



•	مفتاح وقاية ضغط دائرة تزيت الضاغط oil pressure failure protection switch :-
يقوم بإيقاف الضاغط عندما ينخفض ضغط زيت التزيت عن الحد المأمون خلال فترة محدودة من الزمن أو عندما يكون هناك تلف بطلمبة تزييت الضاغط 
أو سدد مصفي الزيت فيقوم بإبطال دوران الضاغط لحمايته من التلف بسبب فشل عملية التزييت .



كباس وبجواره جهه اليسار قاطع ضغط الزيت وصوره لتوضيح الكشف على مستوى الزيت


•	فاصل الزيت oil separator :-
ترتفع درجة حرارة الغاز إثناء شوط الانضغاط في الضواغط الترددية , وبعض من الزيت الموجود علي جدار الاسطوانة وخروجه مع غاز الطرد 
وللتقليل من كمية الزيت التي يحملها غاز التبريد يقوم هذا الفاصل 
بفصل الغاز عن الزيت وإرجاع زيت التزييت إلي الضاغط مرة أخري عن طريق وصلة بالضاغط . هذا ويركب هذا الفاصل علي خط الطرد 

شكل يوضح مكان تركيب وطريقه توصيل فاصل الزيت مع الكمبروسر
• زيوت الضواغط Compressor lubricating oils :-
تستخدم لتقليل الاحتكاك بين الأجزاء المتحركة بالضاغط ويجب أن يكون متوافق مع وسيط التبريد المستخدم بالدائرة لانه يلامسه ومن فوائدزيوت التزييت :-
تقليل الاحتكاك بين أجزاء الضاغط مما قد يؤدى الى حدوث تأكل بها ويقوم ايضا بتبريد الاجزاء الميكانيكيه لخفض درجه حراراتها وكذلك زياده الاحكام بين المكبس والاسطوانه

مستوى الزيت من خلال زجاجه البيان
•	مسخن صندوق مرفق الضاغط Heater Fund compressor facility : -
يوجد نوع منه ير كب على جسم الضاغط من الخارج حول صندوق المرفق للضواغط التردديه المحكمه الغلق ويوجد نوع اخر للضواغط التردديه المفتوحه 
او النصف مغلقه ويركب فى تجويف خاص به داخل صندوق المرفق
حيث يمنع تراكم سائل التبريد فى صندوق المرفق فى فترات توقف الضاغط عن العمل كما يحافظ على لزوجه زيت التبريد وينع حدوث تجمد للزيت فى الدول
التى تكون درجات الحراره فيها منخفضه .


انواع مختلفه لسخان الزيت


----------



## mohamedkhalefa (10 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله 
مجهود ممتاز ومميز من القراءة الأولية للفصل
و اسمح لي بعد القراءة المتأنية أن أسهم في تصحيح بعض المصطلحات او التعريفات
و أهلا بك صاحب إضافة و علامة في علم التكييف و التبريدجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
أتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## mustafatel (10 أغسطس 2012)

when can we buy the book?​


----------



## الاسيوطى الاسمر (17 أغسطس 2012)

كنترول التكييف المركزي والأسبليت في ابسط صورة  مفهوم دائرة التكيف مبنى على:
*وجود كمبروسور ( ضاغط ) يقوم بضخ الفريون ( مركب التبريد ) الى المكثف **حيث يتحول الفريون من حالته الغازية الى سائل طارداً كل الحرارة التى أمتصها ؛ ثم أنبوبة شعرية لعمل ضغط عالي للفريون ، ثم الى المبخر والذي يتحول فيه الفريون من سائل الى بخار ويمتص درجة الحرارة المحيطة ، ثم يعود بعد ذلك للكمبروسور وتبدأ الدورة من جديد .....*

​*دائرة الكنترول :*
*توجد فى الدائرة عدة اجهزة حماية ، كل جهاز يحتوي على نقطتين تلامس ( نقاط مغلقة N.C ) ، ومن هنا تبدأ فكرة عمل دائرة الكنترول . حيث يتم توصيل جميع اجهزة الحماية على التوالي ونخرج بطرفين فقط البداية والنهاية ( طرفين الكنترول ) ، ..... طب وبعد كده ؟*​​*أصبح عندنا طرفين كهرباء + طرفين كنترول + طرفين ملف الكونتاكتور المغذي للكمبروسور ( A1 & A2 ) ..... ؟*



*1. طرف الكهرباء ( N ) يوصل مباشرة لطرف ( A1 ) لملف الكونتاكتور*
*2. الطرف الثاني للكهرباء ( L1 ) يوصل بأحد اطراف الكنترول*
*3. **الطرف الثاني للكنترول يوصل بالأفرلود ومنه للطرف ( A2** ) لملف الكونتاكتور* ....




*نوع الحماية المطلوبة :*

​*1. حماية محرك الكمبروسور - لذلك نستخدم أفرلود موصل مع الكونتاكتور*

*2. حماية انخفاض زيت الكمبروسور ( مثل السيارة ) ، جهاز يعمل بضغط زيت الكمبروسور – عند انخفاض زيت الكمبروسور ينخفض *
​*الضغط فيقوم جهاز الحماية بفصل دائرة الكمبروسور( حماية 1 )*
*3. حماية الكمبروسور من ارتفاع ضغط خط الطرد (خط السائل ) ؛ وقد يحدث ذلك بسبب وجود سدد فى الدائرة لذلك نستخدم جهاز حماية ضد *
*ارتفاع الضغط ( High Pressure Switch) ، ( حماية 2 )..*
*4. حماية ضد انخاض ضغط خط السحب ، (خط الغاز ) ، وقد يحدث ذلك بسبب تهريب كمية الفريون الموجودة أو وجود سدد فى دائرة المبخر او*
*خط السحب ، لذلك نستخدم جهاز حماية ضد انخفاض الضغط ( Low Pressure Switch )، وغالباً مايكون جهاز الحماية من ارتفاع الضغط *
*وانخفاض الضغط معاً فى جهاز واحد ولكن بنقط تلامس مختلفة ( حماية 2 ) ...*

*5. ريلاي تشغيل مروحة المبخر ، وهو ريلاي يعمل مع مروحة المبخر ويفصل معها ، فإذا توقفت مروحة المبخر **فلا يوجد تبريد ، فيقوم الريلاي *
*بفتح نقاط التلامس للكنترول ويفصل الكمبروسور .. ( حماية 3 )*
*6. ريلاي تشغيل مروحة تبريد المكثف ، وهو ريلاي يعمل مع مروحة المكثف ويفصل معها ، فإذا توقفت مروحة تبريد المكثف ، يقوم الريلاي *
*بفتح نقاط التلامس للكنترول ويفصل الكمبروسور ( حماية 4 )...*
*7. الترموستات ، ويقوم بتنظيم درجة الحرارة داخل المكان المراد تكييفه ، حيث يتم ضبطه على درجة تبريد معينة عندها يقوم بفصل الكمبروسور عن طريق فتح نقاط التلامس الداخلة بدائرة الكنترول .. الى ان ترتفع درجة الحرارة فتعود نقاط التلامس مرة ثانية وتوصل دائرة الكنترول ويعمل الضاغط ( حماية .... الخ ) *​​*وهذه هى فكرة عمل كنترول دوائر التكييف ، ومهما كبرت او صغرت دائرة الكنترول فلابد من الأساسيات سالفة الذكر فعلى سبيل المثال :*
*لو نظرنا الى الشلرات ، وهى تعتمد فى تبريدها على مرور المياه على المبخر ، هذا يعني أن المبخر ليس له مروحة ، ولكنه مغمور بالماء ‘ وبذلك تكون وسيلة الحماية هى جهاز يشعر بمرور المياه (Flow Switch ) ، فإذا توقفت مضخة مياه التبريد يقوم هذا الجهاز بفتح نقاط التلامس للكنترول فيتوقف الكمبروسور، وبذلك يكون هو**( حماية 3 ).........*

​*كذلك توجد بعض وحدات التكيف المركزي الكبيرة الحجم يعتمد تبريد المكثف على التبريد بالماء ، وبالتالي **تكون وسيلة الحماية هى جهاز يشعر بمرور الماء (Flow Switch ) ..........*​​


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (18 أغسطس 2012)

انا سعيد جدا بمشاركاتكم والى يريد اضافه شىء اهلا وسهلا وانا اول المستفديين منه ونرجو التواصل اكثر والان مع جزء اخر من الكتاب
الباب الثانى

أنظمه توزيع الماء





•	انظمه توزيع الماء water distribution system :-
يوجد نوعين من انظمه توزيع الماء (نظام مفتوح ) كما فى ابراج التبريد حيث يتعرض الماء للهواء الجوى 
ويوجد (نظام مغلق) . ويتكون نظام الماء من اجزاء هى :- 
1- المكون الحرارى مثل ال chiller 2 -المراجل (حمل التسخين للتدفئه) 
3-خزان التمدد (اما مفتوح واما مغلق ) 
4- نظم ومكونات مائيه مثل (المضخات-الصمامات بانواعها – المصافى- الوصلات - عدادات قياس الضغوط وعدادات قياس درجه الحراره ....الخ) 
ومن اكثر الخامات استخداما مع الانابيب هى : خام الحديد الصلب (الاسود والمجلفن ) و خام الحديد المطاوع (الاسود والمجلفن)
خام النحاس (المطاوع والصلد ) . واختيار المواد المذكوره يعتمد على الخدمه التى ستؤديها مثل خواص المائع داخل الانبوب ودرجه الحراره والضغط والتعرض للاكسده والصدا بالاضافه الى التكلفه الابتدائيه وتكاليف الصيانه


تركيب طلمبه على قاعده مسطحه


•	تمدد الانابيب Expansione piping :-
جميع خطوط الانابيب فى انظمه التكييف المركزى تتعرض للتغير فى درجه الحراره ولهذا فهى تتمدد وتنكمش نتيجه لذلك وعليه يوجد ثلاث طرق يمكن استخدامها لامتصاص التمدد والانكماش فى الانابيب هى :
حلقات وفروع التمدد 
وصلات التمدد (يوجد منها نوع انزلاقى واخر مرن)
الخرطوم المرن

وصله تمدد انزلاقى منفاخى مرن






•	حوامل تثبيت الانابيب piping supports & anchors :-
عباره عن حوامل وعلاقات لحمل وزن الانبوب ممايجعل الانبوب فى وضع مستوى 

حوامل وعلاقات المواسير
•	الاهتزاز فى الانابيب Vibration of piping :-
يسبب اهتزاز الانابيب والذى يكون مصدره عاده المضخات تاثير سالب قد يؤدى الى كسر او شرخ بعض الوصلات وبالتالى تسريب للماء وحدوث ضوضاء داخل المبنى و لذلك يتم استخدام عوازل الاهتزاز وعلاقات زنبركيه (ياى)

•	عزل الانابيب pipe insulation :-
ان عزل المواسير البارده والحاره فى مجال التكييف المركزى يعمل عل تقليل استهلاك الطاقه حيث انه يساعد على جعل درجه حراره الماء تصل الى المكان المراد تكييفه بالقيمه المطلوبه . 
وتستخدم مواد كثيره فى العزل منها الصوف ‘ المطاط ‘ الفلين ‘ الليف الزجاجى
وبالاضافه الى ذلك يتم تركيب طبقه عزل من رقائق الالمنيوم فوقهم لمنع تكثيف الماء على سطح العازل وبالتالى تجنب تلفه




عازل من الصوف الزجاجى وصوره لطبقه الكيلادينج



•	التركيبات وتوصيل الانابيب fittings& joining for piping :-
تشمل تركيبات المواسير بعض الخامات مثل الاكواع والتيهات والانبال واليونيونا والجلب سواء كانت بسن داخلى او خارجى والشفلنشات ويتم توصيل المكونات السابقه اما عن طريق اللحام او رباط القلاوظ


كوع90درجه كوع45 تى نبل يونيون

جلبه  وصله مزدوجه تى شفه


•	الصمامات valves :-
تصنف الصمامات التى تتحكم فى السريان الى ثلاث مجموعات بحسب وظائفها هى :
1-صمام ايقاف السريان مثل (GAT VALVES )
2-تنظيم معدل السريان (Regulating flow rate )
3-تحديد اتجاه السريان ( صمام عدم رجوع)limiting flow direction 

. 

انواع مختلفه من الصمامات 


الصمامات ذات المسارين 2 way valves :-
هو صمام كهروميكانيكى اى عباره عن ملف كهربى وجزء ميكانيكى
ويركب على مدخل المياه او مخرجها حسب التصميم الهندسى الموضوع وهو يعمل على السماح او عدم السماح للمياه البارده بالمرور الى الملف الموجود فى وحدة الفان كويل FCU,AHU,FAHU), )او وحدات المناوله.اى الغرض من صمام التحكم منع تدفق المياه أو لمراقبة وتنظيم تدفق عبر الأنابيب وذلك عن طريق وصول اشاره له من الثرموستات




بلف (صمام ) ذو مسارين


الصمام ذات الثلاث سكك 3way valve :-
نفس الصمام السابق ولكن الفرق الوحيد هو انه عند فصل التيار الكهربى عن الملف يقوم الصمام بتحميل مسار المياه الى طريق جانبى يمنع دخول المياه فى الملف الخاص بالفان كويل او وحدة المناوله وارجاعها الى الشيلد والغرض من هذا الجهاز هو المحافظه على درجة حرارة المكان المكييف 




بلف ذى ثلاث سكك


•	المصافى strainers :-
تركب بخطوط سحب الماء وقبل الطلمبه وذلك لتنقيه المياه الداخله اليها من الشوائب او الرواسب المتكونه نتيجه بعض الصدأ داخل انابيب الشبكه
ولذلك يجب فتحها من فتره لاخرى لتنظيفها من تلك الرواسب


اشكال توضيحيه لمصفاه الماء





•	اجهزه تنفيس الهواء Automatic air vent :-
تركب على خطوط انابيب الماء فى اجهزه التكييف المركزى التى تعمل بنظام تثليج الماء وذلك للسماح بتنفيس للهواء الزائد بالشبكه لاخراجه
دون الحاجه الى تدخل يدوى 


صور مختلفه لاجهزه اخراج الهواء الزائد







•	اجهزه قياس الضغط ودرجه الحراره Pressure gauges and temperature :-
هى اجهزه التى يتم عن طريقها قياس درجات حراره وضغط المائع داخل الانابيب وذلك اثناء المرور الدورى والمتابعه بغرض متابعه الحاله للوقايه من حدوث اى تغيرات فى القيم المناسبه والمفروضه لذلك المائع داخل المنظومه ولكي تقوم بعملية اختيار لمبين ضغط او حراره مناسب للتطبيق ويعيش فترة طويلة لابد من تحديد التالي :-

نوع المائع وظروف تشغيله والبيئه المحيطه ودرجه الدقه المطلوبه ووحدات القياس المستخدمه وطرق التثبيت وكذلك نوعيه التوصيل والمقاسات المطلوبه .



اشكال لعدادات قياس الضغط ودرجه الحراره



خزانات التمدد Expansion tanks :-
يوجد منه نوعين (مفتوح ومغلق ) ويتم تركيبه فى انظمه توزيع الماء بغرضين هما المحافظه على ضغط للنظام للسماح للماء بالتمدد عند زياده درجه الحراره وتعويض الفقد فى الماء


خزان التمدد






المضخات Pumps :-
المضخة هى عبارة عن وحده ميكانيكيه تستخدم لزيادة طاقة المائع 
ونحن نعلم ان الطاقة الهيدروليكية لها ثلاثة صورهى :طاقة وضع ، وطاقة سرعة ، وطاقة ضغط . فعمل المضخة اذن زيادة لهذة الصور من الطاقة لكى تصبح هذة الصور من الطاقة مفيدة عمليا ، ، فمثلا ، قد تقوم المضخة برفع الماء من خزان منخفض الى اخر مرتفع او قد تقوم المضخة بدفع الماء فى الانابيب ،
هذاوتقسيم المضخات عامة الى نوعين اساسيين هما المضخات الدوارة (rotarypump ) والمضخات الايجابية (positive pump )
ولقد ارتبطت المضخة على مر العصور بالماء . الا ان اى مائع يمكن ان يسرى فى الانابيب ، وتستخدم فى هذاالمجال الطلمبات فى انظمه وتطبيقات التكييف 
ذات نظام وحدات تثليج الماء كما فى ابراج التبريد ووحدات التشيلر ووحدات مناوله الهواء ......الخ





مضخه طرد مركزى بالمحرك

•	مفتاح التدفق ( فلوسوتش ) flow switch :-
جهاز يركب بشبكة مياه التشيلر المركزية باتجاه خط ( خروج الماء ) حيث انه مجهز بريشة 
( صفيحه ) يتم وضعها في مسار المائع داخل الأنبوب ويعطي إشارة حول وجود تدفق للمائع أو عدمه , ففي حالة توقف الماء عن السريان بسبب توقف طلمبات المياه عن العمل أو لأي سبب أخر مثل قلة ضغط الماء او تلف الحساس الخاص ب Antifreeze , فان ريشة المفتاح تظل ثابتة وبالتالي تقوم بفصل تلامسه مما يؤدي
إلي توقف وحدة الشيلر بأكملها عن العمل لحين إزالة العطل وبذلك نحمي الكولر 
ونضمن عدم تكون ثلج داخل الكولر الأمر الذي قد يؤدي إلي حدوث انفجار به وتلفه وبالتالي حدوث تسريب ( تسريب وسيط التبريد و اختلاطه بالماء ) 





•	القاطع الحراري ضد تجمد المياه ( Antifreeze ) :-
يركب هذا القاطع مع دوائر تحكم التشليرات ووظيفته فصل دائرة التحكم كليةً عن التشيللر وتوقف جميع الضواغط عن العمل وتضئ لمبة إنذار لتبين فصل القاطع .
Antifreeze هو عبارة عن ثيرموستات يوصل أطرافه بالتوالي مع دائرة التحكم الرئيسية وأهميته كبيرة جداً ولا يمكن الإستغناء عنه حيث يتم ضبط مداه عند +3 درجة مئوية والمعروف أنه يتم ضبط الثيرموستات ليفصل تماماً عند الوصول لدرجة حرارة المياه المثلجة كحد أدنى من 5 : 8 درجة مئوية .
فتخيل معى وصول درجة الحرارة للثيرموستات للدرجة المضبوط عليها ولم يفصل الثيرموستات نتيجة ( تلفه أو رفع الحساس الخاص به من مكانه ) 
وانخفضت درجة الحرارة شيئا فشيئاً ماذا يحدث ؟ 
يحدث تجمد للمياه داخل المبخر وتعلموا أن تكون الثلج يحتاج مساحة أكبر فيضغط بكل قوة على جسم المبخر من الداخل للخارج وقد يحدث مالا يحمد عقباه من شرخ جسم المبخر عند أضعف نقطة ( مكان اللحامات ) وقد يسبب مشكلة أكبر بإتلاف مواسير المبخر الداخلية ويكون العلاج لذلك يتم تركيب Antifreeze حيث يفصل التشيللر عن العمل عند وصول درجة حرارة المياه داخل المبخر عند ( +3 ) كما ذكرنا حماية من تجمد المياه وانفجار الكولر .


صور لثرموستات وحساس الانتى فريز


----------



## younis najjar (23 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع من الجميع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## younis najjar (24 أكتوبر 2012)

خالد محمود محمد قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 84718



مشكور وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## md beida (24 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور والله يكون فعونك يا هندسه


----------



## nofal (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## برشلوني موت (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيررررررررررا


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رابط الكتاب 
الكتاب من تأليفي وقد أثرت أن انزله بالموقع لوجه الله الكريم وحبا في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

لينك تحميل الكتاب على ألنت cheard4
رحلة مكونات انظمه التبريد والتكييف.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - tkief khaled


----------



## nofal (31 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mood20 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله موقع ممتاز بأعضائه


----------



## حمدي النمر (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير ويبارك فيكم


----------



## Maher Hussain (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## adhamabd (2 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/ZmcCompressor


----------



## محجوب محمد (12 يناير 2013)

_*جزاك الله كل خير 
*_:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## riad_64 (14 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على المجهود وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابا اياس (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (27 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mechanic power (27 أبريل 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## abdelsalamn (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بسيوني حسن (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## بسيوني حسن (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## engziadsalem (28 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة الميكانيك (7 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وسام اللحجي (18 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Nile Man (18 أغسطس 2014)

thanks


----------



## drmady (18 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب المهندس / خالد وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع ، ولي رجاء لو ممكن حضرتك تجمع الموضوع فى ملف word or pdf


----------



## احمد سرس (20 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الكبير ودايما فى نجاح ان شاء الله
نرجوا من سيادتكم توضيح بعض الاعطال الخاصة بالشيللرات وahu & fcu


----------



## Nile Man (21 أغسطس 2014)

الملف لرائع


----------



## magdy311 (21 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم /جهد جبار من المهندسين الكرام ونفعنا الله بعلمكم وجهدكم المتواصل بارك الله في أمثالكم المخلصين


----------



## usamaawad40 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ خالد ،، وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه ،،،


----------



## طيب انا طيب (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## كسف (25 ديسمبر 2014)

ما هو ضغط طلمبة الزيت فى الكباسات مختلفة الانواع


----------



## كسف (25 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## mausa (20 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على الجهد ​


----------



## ammj2008 (21 يناير 2015)

انا معجب جدا بمجهودك المبذول فى عمل الكتاب وهو بداية رائعة ونطلب منك المزيد ولا املك الا ان ادعو الله العلى القدير الذى علم بالقلم ان يبارك لك فى علمك وفى عملك ونفع الله بك


----------



## mimaew (20 فبراير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gamalepraheem (20 فبراير 2015)

ماهى العلاق بين cfm و cms


يعنى @ 1.960 cms. تساوى كم cfm


----------



## ktaha1 (5 مارس 2015)

سلمت يداكم جميعا


----------



## AHMADBHIT (5 مارس 2015)

الله يباركلك ويجعل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (5 مارس 2015)

هناك برنامج اسمه convert وعلامته سهمان متعاكسان بالاتجاه يغنيك في اغلب التحويلات الهندسية ارفقته لك فقط يحتاج الى فك الضغط وتشغيله مباشرة وهو مهم جدا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (5 مارس 2015)

gamalepraheem قال:


> ماهى العلاق بين cfm و cms
> 
> 
> يعنى @ 1.960 cms. تساوى كم cfm



العلاقة بينهما هي علاقة الدقيقة والثانية 1-60
وجواب سوالك هو 117.6 اي تضرب الرقم الموجود ليدك ×60​


----------



## سابرو (6 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ما كتبت فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------

